# Management Fee:Average Price for 3 Bed, Groun floor apt. of just over 1000 sq. feet?



## tolkarovers (13 Apr 2005)

Hi,
I'm looking to find out what the average price people are paying as a management fee for a 3 Bed, Groun floor apt. of just over 1000 sq. feet?
I'm paying 1500 - but that includes gym access for residents.
The property near the Phoenix park (about 20 mins on train to town).
Thanks,
Tolka


----------



## AKA (13 Apr 2005)

*Re: Management Fee*

Been to visit quite a few new apts in Dublin in last while and the avg has been €1000 + for a two bed without gym access.

And there seems to be management in most new housing estates even where there are no apartments or grounds to keep...Why is there a management fee for houses in new housing estates?  Why is the County Council not doing this work?

i.e. if there are two estates in the same village in Co. Meath, one new, one old...the new estates have to pay fees and the old ones don't?

Doesn't seem very fair and it is usually a few hundred per year.  We are all paying taxes that should be used to fund this or every estate should pay for it.

Anyone know why this is?


----------



## MOB (13 Apr 2005)

*Re: Management Fee*

"We are all paying taxes that should be used to fund this or every estate should pay for it.

Anyone know why this is?"

In some estates, the setting up of a management company is agreed as part of the planning process.  However, the main reason it became common is that developers for years were fed up waiting for the council to take over estates, long after they were finished out, so the management company represents a way for the builder to hand over responsibility.  In fairness, once a developer has finished out all work to an acceptable standard, there is no reason he\she should have an open ended maintenance responsibility.   Also, many developments are mixed and include some apartments (for which a management company is a necessity), so once it is there, why not use it seems to be the attitude.


----------



## Unregistered (13 Apr 2005)

*Re: Management Fee*

Tyrrelstown, Dublin 15 - 1,100 for two bed 800 sq feet.  No gym


----------



## tiger (14 Apr 2005)

There's quite a long thread on management fees and management companies on boards.ie in the accomodation section (I think, sorry blocked from work so can't post a link).


----------

